# The correlation between MBTI and Astrology (birth charts)



## thinair (May 19, 2014)

I think I've seen this posted quite a bit but not really an in-depth exploration between specifically birth charts and MBTI. Does anybody obsessively learn about both like I do? Anyway, I've always been curious is there must be some correlation, some astrology signs that are more susceptible to a certain personality type, similar to how enneagram often is common within types (ex. me being a 4w5 which is prevalent amongst both INFPs and ENFPs)

I am constantly going in between (E)(I)NFP

BUUUUUT…

My chart really wonderfully accurate with who I am

ASC- Leo
SUN- Taurus
MOON- Capricorn
MERC- Taurus
VENUS- Pisces

I'm wondering if maybe there are patterns? Such as NF's have possibly a lot of Pisces, Leo, and Cancer within their chart

or the fact that I've noticed every NT I know has an Aries or a Sagittarius moon.

Post your charts and MBTI's, guys! I'm honestly so curious if there is actually a pattern


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

As fun as astrology and birth charts are, I don't think they have any scientific basis. So no, I don't think there is a correlation.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Where do you get a chart?

Nevermind I think I got it.

Rising sign -Sagitarrius
Sun- Gemini
Moon -Leo
Mercury- Taurus
Venus- Aries
Mars- Pisces
Jupiter -Cancer
Saturn - Capricorn
Uranus-Capricorn
Neptune - Capricorn
Pluto- Scorpio
N. Node- Aquarius (??)

There's something in there for almost every personality type... and most of it is not like me at all.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a Capricorn but it doesn't match my personality. My chart isn't any better.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

I can see a possible correlation between astrology and mbti.


----------



## raveninwhite (Jul 3, 2014)

I doubt there's a correlation, but I'm also one of the people who doesn't put much - if any - faith in astrology. Who knows, there might be one.

Rising Sign - Gemini
Sun - Leo
Moon - Pisces
Mercury - Cancer
Venus - Virgo
Mars - Scorpio
Jupiter - Taurus
Saturn - Taurus
Uranus - Aquarius
Neptune - Aquarius
Pluto - Sagittarius
N. Node - Leo


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

I am on the fence about any correlation, but here's my chart.


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

Tbh, since astrology is not scientifically based, I don't think there would be much of a correlation. That being said, I am an ENTP Taurus.


----------



## thinair (May 19, 2014)

MBTI has no scientific basis either, though. The mind is ever-changing and one could argue that they identify and develop other functions that are not apart of their main four. 
I just find it fun to think about haha, there probably isn't any correlation but it's just interesting


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

thinair said:


> MBTI has no scientific basis either, though. The mind is ever-changing and one could argue that they identify and develop other functions that are not apart of their main four.
> I just find it fun to think about haha, there probably isn't any correlation but it's just interesting


MBTI has much more scientific validity than astrology. Social psychology is not an exact science, but to say Jung has no scientific basis is a bit of an exaggeration. The principles are rooted in psychological theory. Astrology principles are rooted in...well, manipulation, to be blunt.

Anyhow, no, astrology is basically useless. It's vague enough to get you to identify with it, but slightly specific enough that the user can adapt it to their own life. Any correlation would be coincidental, as astrology has been disproved numerous times.


----------



## thinair (May 19, 2014)

I see what you mean, but I like to believe that it could be possible. I'm not taking it super seriously, but nor do I take MBTI seriously. I didn't mean that it has NO basis, I mean, it clearly does; however, it could also be more true from manipulation as well. 
To say that astrology is useless when it is real to many people who follow it daily is just unfair. You're obviously allowed to have your opinion but I think it's unfair to discredit it. I believe that there are many things in life that can't be explained by science and I really think that taking out the possibility of it being true really ruins a lot of the magic in living, and it is also sort of naive in my opinion. The truth is we'll never know if it is factual but that does not make it useless.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't think it's unfair at all. There are many people who follow Scientology, but i don't feel bad nor do I find it unfair to say that it's all a bunch of bullshit. Not believing in astrology is naive?? Wow, that's a new one. Interesting you use that word in the same sentence as "magic".

The fact that we will "never know if it's factual" just goes to show how baseless it really is. It is structured in a way to make it unfalsifiable. Today's horoscope says you will meet someone who will change your life? Well, that's weird, because you just sat at home all day with the flu. Perhaps they're talking about the guest star on an episode of Law & Order which you've been watching all day long. Yeah, no.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Ksilva said:


> MBTI has much more scientific validity than astrology. Social psychology is not an exact science, but to say Jung has no scientific basis is a bit of an exaggeration. The principles are rooted in psychological theory.


You're kidding me right?

It's 100% correct Jung has no scientific basis. The method by which he came up with his theory of functions was essentially "look, theorise and classify." That was it. You cannot test his theory for scientific validity because it's unfalsifiable. This is the same reason Social Psychology isn't an "exact science."

In order for something to be an exact science you need to be able to devise a test that can prove it wrong at the very least. This means, it has to be falsifiable.

Until science moves away from its obsession with empiricism, if it ever does, MBTI & Jung will NEVER be an exact science. It will always be a pseudoscience.

The official MBTI test, as devised by Myers and her daughter, if that's their correct names, will also always be a pseudoscience for the same reason.

Whenever some piece of information comes up that changes the initial theory, they just add it in to the existing theory.... so it means MBTI is always "improving" but never actually being shown completely false.

I'm not bashing MBTI and I don't think Astrology is more scientific, but the fact it's been around much longer means its been added to for longer so it's methodology is more thorough.


----------



## Queeropatra (Dec 9, 2013)

Tricky subject matter. I believe astrology has a solid foundation that has been tainted by human interpretation. My theory involves something like Being in the womb at certain times of the year, being fed certain foods and being affected by the weather patterns, among many others. Somewhat along the lines of the butterfly effect, right down to the air particles that traveled too left instead of right. Don't feel like typing all this out in detail. Anyway, to get to the point:

Rising: Sagittarius
Sun: Libra
Moon: Virgo
Mercury: Scorpio
Venus: Virgo
Mars: Scorpio
Jupiter: Libra
Saturn: Aquarius
Uranus: Capricorn
Neptune: Capricorn
Pluto: Scorpio
N. node: Sagittarius

My two best friends are ENFJ (Leo) and INFP (Gemini). Both their astrological sun signs and MBTI types are super compatible with mine. If that says anything.


----------



## cautiouskitty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll bite. Here's my list of whateveralls:

Sun- Aries
Moon- Sagittarious
Mercury- Pisces
Venus- Aries
Mars- Aries
Jupiter- Libra
Saturn- Libra
Uranus- Scorpio
Neptune- Sagittarius
Pluto- Libra

Ascendant- Capricorn

~_~_~_~_~_~

Whenever I first started getting into astrology, I was rather surprised how much alike to me it was, even when I was being objective and looking toward the negative aspects of the different signs. On the short stack (ie: most people only know their Sun sign, mine being Aries) I am not very like excpet for a childishness and inpulsivity, but it was interesting to see the Ascendant and recognize myself there. I am and have been the Responsible, Serious One, for as long as I can remember, and it was a perfect fit.

Anyway, I do find it very interesting, but of course it's a metaphysical science as opposed to a concrete one. Regardless, I find it quite interesting to think about, and have noticed some definite correlations in people's charts and their actual personality over the years of doing it (about fifteen or so years now, on and off).


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"I think I've seen this posted quite a bit but not really an in-depth exploration between specifically birth charts and MBTI. Does anybody obsessively learn about both like I do? Anyway, I've always been curious is there must be some correlation, some astrology signs that are more susceptible to a certain personality type, similar to how enneagram often is common within types (ex. me being a 4w5 which is prevalent amongst both INFPs and ENFPs)

I am constantly going in between (E)(I)NFP"

fuck yeah! I was thinking about this today!

Great thread! 

I have the same question!

"As fun as astrology and birth charts are, I don't think they have any scientific basis. So no, I don't think there is a correlation."

I think is is. Astrology is a ma thematic science. 
The moon influence the seas, our body is 70% water. Also the moon also influence the menstruation in woman and everyone's emotions.

Do you think the other planets don't do it too? We're all made of electrons and magnetic energy and stuff.

Sun- scorpio
asc- sagitarius
moon- capricorn


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

The only scientific basis for astrology is the way it preys on certain psychological tendencies to make it sound convincing.
Forer effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You're likely to remember a horoscope that described your day perfectly, but you shrug and forget the ones that don't apply. You pay more attention to the personality descriptions that fit you than the ones that don't (and they're all pretty vague anyways). Confirmation bias.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"the only scientific basis for astrology is the way it preys on certain psychological tendencies to make it sound convincing.
Forer effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You're likely to remember a horoscope that described your day perfectly, but you shrug and forget the ones that don't apply. You pay more attention to the personality descriptions that fit you than the ones that don't (and they're all pretty vague anyways). Confirmation bias."

please see- wikipedia- astrology, as I can´t post a link yet. 

So, mathematics is a science. Astronomy is a science. Psychology is a science. But if you mix the three of them it's not a science?

A science leans on a study, experiment and proof.

What if you can write down every single thing you predict with astrology and then make a statistic? 

"Astronomy is one of the oldest sciences. Prehistoric cultures have left astronomical artifacts such as the Egyptian monuments and Nubian monuments, and early civilizations such as the Babylonians, Greeks, Chinese, Indians, Iranians and Maya performed methodical observations of the night sky."

Mayas know about astronomy but dind't know about astrology? 

What would it take to proof astrology is a science?

Also, have you ever done a birth chart?


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"I think I've seen this posted quite a bit but not really an in-depth exploration between specifically birth charts and MBTI. Does anybody obsessively learn about both like I do? (YES!!! I DO!)

Anyway, I've always been curious is there must be some correlation, some astrology signs that are more susceptible to a certain personality type, similar to how enneagram often is common within types (ex. me being a 4w5 which is prevalent amongst both INFPs and ENFPs)

I am constantly going in between (E)(I)NFP"

I'm thinking like, if you have much air signs in your chart, you are more rational.
Also the planets and the houses count.

I've analyze a INTJ friend and his bith chart, like amoung other people. 
Curiously this INTJ (that it's very rational, almost machine like) is an aquarian. With asc in gemini and a lot planets in aquarius.
Also, he's Mercury, (communication and way of thinking) is in aquarius. 

So yeah, like blood types, I think there is a correlation and I'm also studying it.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

AI.Akane said:


> "the only scientific basis for astrology is the way it preys on certain psychological tendencies to make it sound convincing.
> Forer effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You're likely to remember a horoscope that described your day perfectly, but you shrug and forget the ones that don't apply. You pay more attention to the personality descriptions that fit you than the ones that don't (and they're all pretty vague anyways). Confirmation bias."
> ...


You're making associations but not actually explaining specifically why planets would influence mood or happenings in our lives. There is no direct evidence. It's like saying, homeopathy is a combination of (I don't know, energy fields?) and medicine, therefore it is scientific and reliable. There is no explanation _why_ these supposed planetary attributes are connected or influential to our personality, just that they are...somehow. 

Even if MBTI doesn't have scientific studies backing up its accuracy, it at least bases personality traits on something definitive - your personal preferences, behaviors, and tendencies - all intrinsic parts of your personality. In a way, it could be said to be unfalsifiable, but that's because it's something like a closed system - people who have majorly feeling cognitive preferences are F, people who gain energy by being around others are E. These things are directly related - they're just an in depth explanation of cognitive traits you already have. Planets and personalities are not. Which is why I say MBTI has more scientific basis than astrology - there is at least some amount of logic applied to it.



> What if you can write down every single thing you predict with astrology and then make a statistic?


Comprehensive study of 'time twins' debunks astrology - Washington Times


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

AI.Akane said:


> Also, have you ever done a birth chart?


I've had a birth chart done. I was curious. It was bullshit.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, this was fun.



> You will notice at certain places in the reading that contradictory information seems to be given. This is to be expected, because the personality of most people is extremely complex. For example, at times we are quite shy and at other times we are very aggressive, and so forth. You will also notice that, at certain points in the reading, certain patterns may be repeated over and over, especially in a longer more detailed report than this one. This is also to be expected. This simply means that your horoscope has an extremely strong focus on this particular pattern and that you should pay extra close attention to what is said about it.
> [...]
> Extremely careful and cautious by nature, you value neatness and order above all else. You rigorously practice very high standards of living and conduct and you demand the same of everyone with whom you come into contact. At times, you are so supercritical that you are merely nit-picky. You are very good at practical skills and quite handy with tools of all kinds. You are also greatly concerned with hygiene, cleanliness and personal health problems. Very likely your health is much better than you think it is -- don't worry so much! Extremely methodical and analytical, you are a perfectionist -- this makes you the perfect person to carry out highly detailed, precise operations. But, at times, you pay so much attention to details that you lose sight of the larger issues.


So, pretty much every single thing they said here is the opposite of what I am. This is supposed to be my sun sign. I do like the irony in the disclaimer at the top, though.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"You're making associations but not actually explaining specifically why planets would influence mood or happenings in our lives. There is no direct evidence. It's like saying, homeopathy is a combination of (I don't know, energy fields?) and medicine, therefore it is scientific and reliable. There is no explanation why these supposed planetary attributes are connected or influential to our personality, just that they are...somehow."

True! Thank you, I meant to answer you to this with a little more research from my part. 
"Why planets would influence mood or happenings in our lives. There is no direct evidence." I' want to research this, because it interests me. 

"I've had a birth chart done. I was curious. It was bullshit."

ahahahah omg i laughed so hard on this! XD

I assume you have given the exact same hour of your birth? It is off extreme importance.
Do you still have the readings? You can analyse it trought your life. 

I'm not trying to make fun of what you guys said. I actually respect your position.
But so i'm not wrongly interpreted, I talk like this i joke and cartoon stuff.

"So, pretty much every single thing they said here is the opposite of what I am. This is supposed to be my sun sign. I do like the irony in the disclaimer at the top, though." 

Well, lok at us humans. The major irony of all! We were given all this rational intelligent thinking but we are killing each other and destroying our planet! 
And not to talk about the irony if science: "THE SUN TURNS AROUND THE EARTH!!!" - wooooooooooooooooooooooow 
but then... " NO! IT WAS NOW DISCOVERED THAT AFTER ALL THIS TIME THE EARTH TURNS AROUND THE SUUNNNN!!!" NO! THAT'S A LIE!!! KILL HIMM!! oh, he was right after all, damn...

Hey a microwave couldn't exist? How about this funny diseases created by humans? Science is always changing and full of fucking irony's. 
It wasn't possible! A mini earth inside our earth? What a stupidity, it seems now that scientist are discovering that after all, it exists! wow! 
@Ksilva I assume your a virgo? This is fun, I have a friend virgo who says exactly what you say. But there was some stuff that she was just like that, and she didn't even notice.

You have to look at all the birth chart. All the houses and the planets involved, and what they affect.

It's like when you're going to the doctor and it looks like you have a flue, and a throat infection but the doctor has to analyze all of your previous history of 
disease and look further. He could be actually dismissing the fact that you have a respiratory infection caused by exterior factors, or that you are propense to other kind of illness because of your family tree disease history. 

Take an example, my friend is a virgo, she is really organized, and clean, very, very hygienic and methodic. 
She doesn´t think she's methodic she just think she's organized. Also becausa, she is a very rational person.

BUT! She has her moon (the moon control your emotions, relatioships and interior side, the side that you normally don't show) she has her moon in cancer, thus in a relationship with another person she is a very loving, caring, affectionate, and crying person. Unlike a virgo.
Her rising sign is aquarius, (the rising sign its like a second personality but also, your "mask" to society, per say, What you show to other people. But you have traits of your rising sign in your personlity, like you have traits of your parents dna) with her rising sign in aquarius she looks like a very fun, cool, people person. Who likes to hang out. 
Also with her sun in virgo, her aproach to sex should me more quiet, but her venus (wich controls your loving traits and sex) is in scorpio, so she is a very intense sexual person. Although she doesn't show this.

That's why you have to analyze all the birth chart, and you need someone who can do it good for you.

If you are a virgo with rising sign in leo, for example, you are a very organized, people, party person who likes to hang out, and... not timid at all!!! you even like to show yourself around and be apreciated, also, you could be a bit dramatic sometimes, and to other people it would seem that you could get caried away by your emotions. But you have the rational virgo side to balance this. Also, in relationships, you would be a very faithful person, but if you're moon is in... say, Sagittarius you would be a very extroverted person, who likes to laugh and make jokes about everything, talk with people, dramatic and exaggerated, sometimes a bit naif and well... maybe you could adventure yourself with other people too... sexually! and then! ups! "fuck! why did I've done this? omg omg omg! i'm not like thaaaat!" 

if you were a virgo with rising sign in leo and moon in gemini, probably you would be a very intellectual person, who reads a lot and talks A LOT, and could be very active and dynamic and also divided about your personality, looking to other people, as bipolar sometimes. A person has to stimulate you intellectual, and maybe it would be difficult for you to maintain a relationship with compromise with another, so with your virgo and leo honesty traits you would prefer many, many playful adventurous and friends with beneficts situations. But if you're mercury was in scorpio, you would think more like a Scorpio type of person, very detective, analytic like. 
@Ksilva look at your rising sign and moon and you should look at your complete birth chart.
And also this one's are very important: your mercury (way of thinking and communicating) mars (activity, dimanic, and work, way of doing things) your venus (love and sex) and also VERY IMPORTANT your true node: your karma and mission in life.

I understand that you guys don't believe it, it's a pseudoscience that hasn't been proved yet. Or whatever, but try to analyse you with these traits and also, your friends. If you don't believe it, at least is fun.

For your birth chart:

Personal Daily Horoscope - Astrodienst

Also, out of curiosity and some laughs, you can read these:

Funny Astrology Horoscope Personality Character Traits

Funny Horoscopes - Funny Sun Signs Descriptions - Astrology Humour







Astrology - Planets in Signs, Sun in signs, Moon in





nyxie. W i T C h e r i


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Analyze this and give me my fortune


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

AI.Akane said:


> So, mathematics is a science. Astronomy is a science. Psychology is a science. But if you mix the three of them it's not a science?
> 
> A science leans on a study, experiment and proof.
> 
> ...


http://modeoflife.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/difference-between-science-and-pseudoscience.jpg

You mentions situations where people thought one way but were later proven wrong. Of course this happens, but it is usually in the face of new discoveries and information. Astrology has been around for quite a while and no validity has been found. If the stars controlled our personalities and how our day was going to go, _we would have found a long time ago.

_Here's the description of my sun sign, with each item rated for accuracy (1 not like me, 5 exactly like me)
*By nature, you are very energetic and high-spirited. -- 1
You are fiercely independent -- 4
you must be first in everything you do, and you enjoy taking risks. -- 2
You are the one who will rush in where angels fear to tread. -- 1
Quite brilliant at initiating new projects, you are terrible at following them through to completion. -- 3
You are an enthusiastic leader -- 2
but you tend to be a reluctant follower. -- 4
Often you are quick to anger, -- 2
but you usually recover just as fast, regretting later things you said when you were upset. -- 3
One of your best traits is that you are simple and direct, blunt and honest-- just be careful you do not hurt others' feelings. -4
Your need to be competitive at all costs may provoke resistance from others, -- 3
but, as long as you maintain your usual Sunny -- 1 -- good humor, -- 4
this should not prove to be a major problem for you.
*
Huh. Some of it applies, some of it doesn't, and most of it's in-between. Just as expected.
My moon sign description was just laughable though. "*you tend to react emotionally to every situation you come across. Kind, gentle and considerate of the feelings of others, you are good at taking care of the sick, wounded and helpless. " *​Well that's news to me.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not an astrologer. I wouldn't be the person to analyze your map. It's just a interest of mine. 

But you can search in the web.

I can send you some texts about it, and my personal view of it.

Great imaging in your chart. Beautiful figure, very complex. XP

The houses and the aspects of the planets are very important. 

But at a first sight, in a simple manner, per say... I would give you my somewhat "fake fortune"

At a first sight you would be a calm, reserved person. That kind that sits in a corner staring and analyzing the "mere humans" around. But, you actually like to talk, and share your point of view of things. 
Though to others (mostly your friends) you could seem an extroverted, happy, active, dynamic, brilliant and somewhat talkative person, "who knows it all" you "really"are a very serious, analytical and reserved one. Who strives for perfection and the perfect person to be with you. You never find this perfect person, as you are a imperfect perfectionist. 

Your mars in Gemini indicate that you are dynamic and intellectual. Like to read and know about things and how they work.
You especially like to show that you know. 

People respect you and your knowledge. And they ask you for advice. You give, gadly, and could also seem "nice" when you do it, but inside you despise some of them and they way of thinking.
Probably you can talk (aka discuss and argument) to a lot of people, but you only "really talk" and confide with your very close friends. But then again, even they can´t get what's in your head.
Or, your actions. Or both.

You can strive in the professional and material world, very good, especially with money, if only you were an organized person. Especially, in your head.
You like to do a lot of stuff, but don't seem to know the way. 

And although you don't show it, you're very emotional. Again, only with your real close friends whom you are very faithful but expect the same from them. 
But if they betray you in some way... it's hell. For you and for them. It wouldn't be easy for you to trust, again. Same with your partner, who has to be almost a god, first of all, to match your highly intellectual skills and your fast responses. For you, your companion as to stimulate you all the time with knew things, as you get easily bored. Also, it would be great if he knows how to cook.

Alone in silence you suffer, trying to understand yourself. And wtf to do with your life.

Your true node in aquarius is very important. If you're being a cunt, start being more friendly and help others despite their "heads", their "hearts" or their needs.
You probably like damaged people, and to "fix them" but at the same time, they bore you. Because they have to be perfect, and be there, for you. 

You would be more happy if you can travel and get to know lots of places and different people. 
You would probably find your other half in the work place. And it would be someone who seemed that doesn't give a shit about you. That would keep you interested. 
For a while.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

@Ksilva "But at a first sight, in a simple manner, per say... I would give you my somewhat "fake fortune""

So i started writing and just now observe the length of the text. Sorry. It was more like a drop of information. 

Also, for you- North Node in Aquarius/Eleventh House, South Node in Leo


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

My moon sign description was just laughable though. "you tend to react emotionally to every situation you come across. Kind, gentle and considerate of the feelings of others, you are good at taking care of the sick, wounded and helpless. " ​Well that's news to me.

ahahahaha XD i laugh more about your description of the things you read.

You were quite right about the things you've said earlier- "You mentions situations where people thought one way but were later proven wrong. Of course this happens, but it is usually in the face of new discoveries and information. Astrology has been around for quite a while and no validity has been found. If the stars controlled our personalities and how our day was going to go, we would have found a long time ago."

I guess sometimes, it could be my major enthusiastic drive. Thanks for your opinion.

As I've said before, you have to look at many aspects in your chart.
If you have a mercury in gemini, but its stationary or in some bad aspects with other planets, you're not thinking as you would be normally, with a mercury in gemini.
Also you have to see the houses where they fall. The houses show the area of life where that planet behaves. The aspect, the way he behaves. 
@Ksilva apart from my "fake fortune" have you read the texts on the site about your Personal Portrait?
What do you think?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmmm... I give it a B.



AI.Akane said:


> Your true node in aquarius is very important. If you're being a cunt, start being more friendly and help others despite their "heads", their "hearts" or their needs.


Duly noted.



> You would probably find your other half in the work place. And it would be someone who seemed that doesn't give a shit about you. That would keep you interested.
> For a while.


Can't argue with you there. 



AI.Akane said:


> @Ksilva apart from my "fake fortune" have you read the texts on the site about your Personal Portrait?
> What do you think?


Oh boy, where do I find that?


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

A B? Not bad for me.

Short Report - Personal Portrait - Astrodienst

Free horoscopes, Short Report - Personal Portrait.

Also if you are interested I could send you some information.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Mmk let's see... I'm gonna use @PallasAthena 's rating system.

This is an earthly combination that gives a good dose of common sense, practicality, and utilitarianism. (3.5)
Basically, you are a worker and a servant of others. (0)
Your constant preoccupation with detail makes you a very careful worker, especially in those tasks requiring exactitude and observation. (3)
With the practicality of Virgo, necessary tasks are enjoyed and not avoided, (0) and the mutable nature of this sign means you are adaptable and enjoy change of detail in your work. (Not sure what change of detail means)
As long as other people do not violate your privacy too casually and without invitation, you are happy. (3)
In sexual matters you have a tendency to be cool and reserved. (2)
You pay exaggerated attention to detail, which could lead to criticism from others. (2)
If, however, you inhibit your natural traits, irritability and nervousness may result. (Doesn't this go for everyone?)
Your feelings and your acts are not contradictory. (4)
You appear as a working person who can be trusted and who is reliable, careful, and pleasant. (3.5)
In your relations with others there is a slight tendency to be overly possessive. (3)
You have the basic potential to be successful in life. (1)
Because you are a very earthly person, the key for a better integration of your being would be to force yourself to take some interest in activities that are not directly related to earning a livelihood. (5)

It's pretty much 50/50.

Edit: okay, now I'm going to do someone else's birthday at random and see how it correlates, just to make a point...this person has a different sun and moon from me

This astrological combination indicates heightened inspirational and spiritual tendencies. (1)
Your mind and feelings are refined, (?) and you seem to be a mild, benevolent individual. (5)
Because of your acute perceptions and reliable judgment, you have a capacity for assessing situations in their true light. (4)
Among friends and associates you are able to make your sensitive, intangible traits more substantial. (This goes for everyone, no?)
Your fluidity of character takes on definite form in society, and perhaps for this reason you shun solitude. (4)
You will, therefore, seek marriage, partnerships, and associations. (2.5)
Your most conscious aim throughout life is always to find and express sympathy and human understanding. (3)
You dream of universal communion inspired by a poetical nature. (1)
The artistic sensibility - a receptivity to all things in the cosmos - is deep within your nature. (2)
The key to a more harmonious existence lies in becoming more determined and concentrating your efforts more closely. (5 - coincidentally you even said this about me; but, this is also kind of a general thing for everyone)


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey

I didn't quite understand where do you get this information. Its from a site?
If it is, can you send me?

The description I made about you, was from my head, and observation only. I was interested to test myself, and my own knowledge. 
The only thing I did seek on the net, was your mars in gemini just to be sure I wasn't wrong about it, it only have confirmed what I was originally thinking. 

"The key to a more harmonious existence lies in becoming more determined and concentrating your efforts more closely. (5 - coincidentally you even said this about me; but, this is also kind of a general thing for everyone)"

It is because we should be kind to others. But I did say it because of your true node in aquarius.
If you would have your true node in, say, scorpio, I would mostly would say: LET IT GO!!!! XP Let it go of everything.... 

If you would have your true node in aries I would say- You have to understand how to "be you", and assume your individuality, live for yourself and not for others.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

AI.Akane said:


> "I've had a birth chart done. I was curious. It was bullshit."
> 
> ahahahah omg i laughed so hard on this! XD
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had it done before. And yes, hour was included. Pretty straightforward given that I was born in Greenwich. I don't have the original one, but two seconds to pull a new one:









Rising Sign	is in	04 Degrees	Cancer 
Very sensitive by nature, you prefer to be in your own familiar surroundings. *0*
Cautious and conservative, you make changes in your life only very slowly, if at all. *0*
You do not open up easily to strangers. *3** (The percent of people who trust strangers is next to none. So really, that deserves a 0.)*
Friendships are made for life, however -- once given, your trust is forever. *0*
Your mother, *4*
your home *0*
as a child and your early family life in general are very important to you. *4*
You are also very sentimental. *0*
When you feel self- confident, you are gentle, giving and protective of the needs of others. But when you feel insecure or threatened, you become overly sensitive to criticism, shy, withdrawn and moody. *1*
You have a strong need for security -- in the sense that you are being loved, nourished and protected. *0*

Sun is in	01 Degrees	Capricorn. 
Extremely serious and mature, you are capable of accepting responsibilities and do so willingly. *0*
Others expect you to be dutiful as a matter of course. *1 (Only the few that know really know me.)*
You tend to get angry when people get rewards after not having worked anywhere near as hard as you. *0** (Don't give a crap.)*
You are goal-oriented and an achiever by nature -- you're a hard worker and are justifiably proud of the tangible results of your efforts. *5*
You tend to have "tunnel-vision" -- this allows you to block out extraneous matters that might distract others and to concentrate totally on the matter at hand. *3*
As such, you are the ideal one to manage or administrate any ongoing project and to be practical and efficient at it. *4*
You are not a fast worker, but you are quite thorough. *1*
You are known for being totally persistent, tenacious and tireless in reaching your goals. *5*

Moon is in	26 Degrees	Cancer. 
For the most part, you are very strong and secure emotionally. *3 (Who doesn't have a bias that they are strong and secure emotionally?)*
You intuitively know what to do to make others feel comfortable, loved, accepted and needed. *1 (Intuitively? No. I practiced and learned.)*
You naturally enjoy feeding and taking care of others. *0 *
Be careful that your mothering does not turn into smothering. At times, you tend to feel that those to whom you are attached can never do anything without your assistance and support. *0*
Extremely sensitive by nature, it hurts you deeply whenever anyone criticizes you. *1*
You have an almost desperate need to be loved and wanted and needed by everyone with whom you come into contact, and you go out of your way to be accommodating to them. *1*

Mercury is in	27 Degrees	Sagittarius. 
Your mind is very curious and inquisitive, always seeking information on a wide variety of topics. *3*
The broader the subject matter (philosophy, science, religion, metaphysics), the more it will appeal to you. *1 (Science, yes. philosophy, religion, metaphysics no.)*
You prefer to deal with abstractions - *1*
- the small but important details associated with any subject tend to slip your grasp. *1*
You are known for being blunt, honest and truthful. *4*

Venus is in	06 Degrees	Sagittarius. 
You are very aware of the need to maintain a high sense of morality in a relationship. *2*
Your loyalty and interest will remain constant in any relationship (either friendly, personal or business) that is based on fairness, honesty and justice. *0*
But you will become greatly hurt and disappointed if the other person takes any but the high road with you. *1 (somewhat disappointed, but move on quickly enough)*
Also, you cannot tolerate anyone being overly emotionally possessive of you. *3*
You are known for your friendly, outspoken manner. *4*

Mars is in	24 Degrees	Capricorn. 
Extremely ambitious, you are willing to work very hard to reach the goals you have set for yourself. *4*
Very practical, cautious and conservative, you demand tangible results for your efforts. *2*
You need to excel in whatever you do, and you have the required sense of responsibility, dedication and self-discipline to bring it about. *0*
Beware of your tendency to judge others only by their degree of status and prestige, or by how well they will be able to advance you in your climb to the top. *0 Not relevant.*

Jupiter is in	08 Degrees	Libra. 
You are generally good at balancing opinions and judging issues, but you tend to be indecisive when it comes to making up your own mind. *0*
You are objective and quite concerned with fair play and justice. *0*
But, when it comes to yourself, you are so aware that whatever you do might upset the apple cart that you often choose to compromise rather than do anything that might make you lonely or vulnerable. *0 *
Relationships are very important to you -- you learn about yourself and grow through observing yourself interacting with others. *3
*Your aesthetic tastes are refined, but expansive and expensive. *3*

Saturn is in	09 Degrees	Libra. 
Although you take quite a while to make decisions, you usually consider all sides to a question, all the pros and cons, and the solution you come up with is very often the correct one. *2 (Depends how important the decision is and how much time I have to make it.)*
You tend to be very reserved and shy, but, once you make a commitment to someone (in either a business or personal relationship), the partnership is forever. *2 (I follow through on commitments, not reserved, not shy and certainly not partners forever aside from marriage.)*
You have a strong sense of justice and fair play and greatly respect the laws and institutions by which you are governed. *1 *
As such, you are outraged when others break laws or show contempt for authority. *0*

Uranus is in	27 Degrees	Scorpio. 
You, and your peer group, demand to confront life at its deepest and most meaningful levels. *3 (Nearly everyone thinks they do.)*
Very compulsive and obsessive in your approach to everything, you will avoid anything that is casual or superficial, especially when it comes to relationships. *0*
You will seek out and explore new methods of healing as well as different ways to deal with deep-seated emotional problems. *0*

Neptune is in	22 Degrees	Sagittarius. 
You, and your entire generation, are heavily involved in investigating and idealizing foreign and exotic intellectual systems and religious philosophies. *0*
The most extreme ideals will be pursued with gusto. *0*
You will be at the forefront of humanitarian attempts to improve the lot of those who are in need of assistance. *1* *(Heavily dependent on other factors.)*
You will be comfortable with the concept of the "global village." *5*

Pluto is in	24 Degrees	Libra. 
For your entire generation, this is a time of radical changes in society's attitude toward marriage and interpersonal relationships. *This about my generation. States nothing about me. 
*There is a general fear and awe at the power inherent in making emotional or contractual commitments -- they will not be entered into lightly. *More about my generation. Says nothing about me. *

N. Node is in	11 Degrees	Leo. 
You prefer to take the leadership role when it comes to dealing with others. *0 (I hate responsibility)*
You enjoy administering and organizing group activities. *0 (I hate doing that. I don't mind spare of the moment ideas that show up where we are.)*
Others tend to listen to your suggestions because you aren't usually overly domineering or patronizing in your interactions. *1 (I can be domineering and patronizing.) *
You love to entertain in a big way -- you're at your best when throwing a large and lavish party. *0 (I hate throwing parties.)*
Your popularity and social success are assured as long as you don't take others for granted -- resist the temptation to become snobbish and arrogant. *I don't know if that still applies to me. *

So... no. This is bullshit. Out of 61 points, valuing each at 5, a potential of 305. This astrology chart scored: 81/305
Dude, that's terrible. It was very flattering, but not true. And I think that's entire point. Astrology strokes ego's, lets people believe about themselves the things that they want to believe.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

@AI.Akane it is all from the site you gave me. What I did was wrote my description, and then I added in someone else's description who was completely random and was not about me, and showed how both descriptions have the same amount of truth for me. In fact, the random person was more close to me than my actual description. Which is why I think astrology is pointless.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

@ monemi

As I've said before, you have to look at the "big picture".
Focus on the details, to comprehend the big picture, like a medical exam.

Also, don't forget, a birth chart, describes all your life.
Not just the present moment. 

In the present, I feel more of my asc in sagitarius than years before. And its normal in astrology for your rising sign to manifest more after the adolescence. 

And again, you have to look at the houses and the aspects of the planets.
If you have a moon in cancer that falls in the house 2. You won't be so sentimental about others, you will be more sentimental about your money. You would strive to work and earned it for you and the family. (your family, if you choose to marry and have a baby, probably, just after your carrier). 


I wish I could have done a "fake fortune" for you like I did for @Ksilva before you send this.

Still, trying to look at the bigger picture, i'm gonna say what I think.

You are capricorn, your mercury is in sagitarius, but your mars is in capricorn.
You think (mercury ) and communicate like a Sagittarius. You look like a sympathetic open person, cus your curious, big thinker, inquisitive, inteligent, independent, sympathetic and nice for the people you love, but you act (mars) as a capricorn. Serious, reserved in your feelings, independent, a focused on details and perfectionist kind of person, who like to work, work and...WORK! Ambitious, very ambitious and self centered. Probably a little too materialistic, who preoccupy herself more over money and her own and the family security, than others people's feelings.

Your moon and asc in cancer, next with your libra aspects could soften this, as they are very sweet, emotional and disorganized signs.
So, you would be more of a capricornian "control freak" over your emotions, trying to control them and masquerade your feelings than with your, say, your room for example.

Your humor can change a lot. You can seem apparently calm to people, but your are tempestuous inside, especially accompanying the moon phases. 

 "whaaatt? why am I crying over this?? I never cryyy!!" #eats a sprinkled donut# crunch, munch #eats a chocolate# munch

Three days later: wtf was wrong with me the other day? I never cry! my period must be coming or somethin...

You will probably demonstrate more your feelings if you marry, AND especially with your children. Maybe with children in general you are kinder.

I'm not talking about boyfriends/girlfriends, as a capricornian with rising sign and moon in cancer you would definitely be looking for your perfect "soulmate"
to share a life and tasks with. But your mercury and especially, your Venus in Sagittarius breaks this. A lot!
I know some people with venus in sagitarius, and let me say, even i don't understand this very well: 

x "You are very aware of the need to maintain a high sense of morality in a relationship. YES! but... --> More the honesty and morality to say: "look John..." 
- James!
- "James, sorry, I don't have time for relationships, or the energy, so no strings attached okay? Let's just play. " (occasionally this trait could enter into shock with your need to have someone, cancerian traits, especially if it is a fiery fun free spirited partner/sex partner ) 

x "Your loyalty and interest will remain constant in any relationship (either friendly, personal or business) that is based on fairness, honesty and justice". ---> Honesty and justice yeah! but WILL REMAIN CONSTANT?! NO! NEVER" The only constant thing a sagitarius needs is the constant innovation and change. They get bored pretty easily. 

x "But you will become greatly hurt and disappointed if the other person takes any but the high road with you." as you said- "somewhat disappointed, but move on quickly enough."--> sagitarius move on pretty quickly enough, especially, for another adventure. The world is a big place, they have more to explore!!

x"Also, you cannot tolerate anyone being overly emotionally possessive of you. " This is a sagitarian trait, but with your moon in cancer maybe you will like to know that people need you. 

Also, like a Sagittarius and a Capricorn, you will always say what you think. Even if its rude (a normal sagitarian could be crudely honest and naif about this) a sagitarian/capricornian kind of person can be very aware, and even like it sometimes, especially if ppl hurt them fisrt. 
A crude, brutally, honest kind of person that even talks with irony and sarcasm to complement the rest. You need to do it right? Because people never understand when you are just simply nice and honest, you have to draw a fucking picture!
Also, you have uranus in scorpio, so add dark sarcasm here. You probably just laugh about that dark humour movies. Oh, and that time your sister fell down the stairs when you were younger. 

Capricorn/sagitarius (realistic, sarcastic person) ignoring your somewhat cancer traits:
ex:
random stranger- "Hey Lara!  How are you today? " #Lara´s is in the library, trying to finish the first part of her ideias planning for her thesis, wich she only has to start to work on it next year, and as always. she doesn´t have time to chit chat.#

Lara: "Fine." #Lara continue's to write. Almost not looking at the random stranger, that she actually know, because it's a colleague. 

Random stranger/colleague, is a trust destiny and strangers kinda person and feels bad today and is in some need of attention, especially, because its a very sympathetic person and finds Lara a very mysterious but just too serious and rude person, and doesn´t understand why, so she starts to initiate a talk.

Random stranger/Colleague: Do you like my new dress?  (trying to get some attention from lara, and to get her away from her best friends- the books.)

Lara: I don't like it, makes you look fatter.

Colleague: :/  okay... I better be going then... I'm gonna leave you to your books... #very hurted by this, and walks away trying to hide her tears...

Lara (for herself): yeah! run away for momma big baby and let me finish my work. Where was I going? ah! yeah! social structures and rules for the society in the Parliament... 


(Probably random stranger would try this yet another day, as she is a so sweet and trustworthy person) "Maybe she is better tomorrow... maybe I'm boring..." she thinks.

If your planets in cancer are well aspected you could actually feel guilt later, mostly if the random stranger/colleague was a friend.
If your planets in cancer are not well aspected, you can be manipulative, and blackmailer. 

Now, focusing on your statistics up there, your cancer rising sign could reflect more of your physical appearance, if you are tiny and have fragile looking figure (fragile and tiny, doesn´t mean thin.) 

So, you think like a true capricorn. 
You value you, yourself and...... you. If you don´t do it? Who's gonna do it then?
Only your mother. (sometimes)

You probably love your mother because she was very supportive of you while growing up. Maybe I can´t say that about the father, most capricorns have father issues. 

Important: Your true node in leo shows that even if you don't want it, you always gonna get people's attention, because you were born to shine and be fabulous! And creative! Deal with it!
You have to put yourself first, and you probably will be more emotional and dramatic when you have your wife/husband and kids.

See if this rings a bell
True node in leo:

http://www.truenode.org/north-node-signs/north-node-in-leo-south-node-in-aquarius/


I respect your opinion on this matter.

"Astrology strokes ego's, lets people believe about themselves the things that they want to believe." The world is made on the things we like to believe. That's how we dream about something, want something, and then... get it done! 

If you love science, you can take it from Einstein:

"Imagination is more important than knowledge." 
"Gravitation is not responsible for people falling in love." 
"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one." 
"The only real valuable thing is intuition." 

I could go one and on but I'm not gonna bore you any longer with this.

This is one of me favs though- "A person starts to live when he can live outside himself." 

Again I appreciate your opinion and the share of your experience.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"@AI.Akane it is all from the site you gave me. What I did was wrote my description, and then I added in someone else's description who was completely random and was not about me, and showed how both descriptions have the same amount of truth for me. In fact, the random person was more close to me than my actual description. Which is why I think astrology is pointless. "


oh okay!  
Yes, it's normal, its a computer program. If you have the same planets than the other person, even if she's different from you it wil say the same thing.
I had seen this comparing my chart with charts from other people. It's just an orientation for you. 
@monemi that thing about your generation, it's normal in Astrolgy, it has to do with the transits. Most generation from 86 to 89 for example as Pluto in scorpio.
If i'm not in error.
@Ksilva 

Thank you for your answer. 
I notice today your results from the enneagram- ENFP 9w1 6w7 3w4 so/sx 

I've made the test today, made it two times. 1st- 4w3, 2nd- 7w6 
The 1st one, completly agree. I've seen some things in the second that were like, but the w6 was more likely. 
Start wondering now, do you have the same opinion on the personalities tests?


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

Note: I like and have extreme curiosity in astrology and other matters, but I think that many things "define us".
Psychology and Astrology for example, could give us guidelines and some insight for who we are and what we are doing here, how we made things and why, but everything counts. 
Our childhood, our past, our relationships, our traumas, etc. 

I think this goes for astrology, as in other things.

If I and other ppl make a psychological test, we could be putting ourselfs in shelfs. 

Bipolar, Schizophrenic, hysterical, narcisic, etc.

If I go to the doctor and because of that partnership with medical brands he don't care to profound some rare disease I have, and give me and another person who only has a flue the same medicine, because he needs to sell it- society and we, are putting ourselfs in shelfs. 

But in the end, we are all people.

And you can say: oh! but science! its prof! 
So what? Society is always changing, the world change!

How about us humans? Do we change?

No. Because we put ourselfs in shelfs. 

The same things that define us, undefined us.

We finish when the other people start.

And so I make mines the words of Mr Einstein: "A person starts to live when he can live outside himself."


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

okay, it was a divagation up there... i got carried by the moment.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

AI.Akane said:


> "@AI.Akane it is all from the site you gave me. What I did was wrote my description, and then I added in someone else's description who was completely random and was not about me, and showed how both descriptions have the same amount of truth for me. In fact, the random person was more close to me than my actual description. Which is why I think astrology is pointless. "
> 
> 
> oh okay!
> ...


No this person had completely different planets than me. I just wrote the sun and moon description for both, I didn't copy the whole thing because it would be pretty long.

I just came up with those enneagrams on my own pretty much. I posted in the enneagram forum and they mostly just confirmed what I thought, which is 963 or 936. Do I have the same opinion on personality tests as astrology, you mean?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

AI.Akane said:


> If I and other ppl make a psychological test, we could be putting ourselfs in shelfs.
> 
> Bipolar, Schizophrenic, hysterical, narcisic, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't think this analogy is accurate. This is more reflective of the poor state of the medical industry than anything else.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"Do I have the same opinion on personality tests as astrology, you mean?" yes.

"I don't think this analogy is accurate. This is more reflective of the poor state of the medical industry than anything else."- Yes it is, but I believe it starts elsewhere. 

Anyway, as I said, as usual, I've started writing and gotten carried away.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

AI.Akane said:


> @_monemi_ that thing about your generation, it's normal in Astrolgy, it has to do with the transits. Most generation from 86 to 89 for example as Pluto in scorpio.
> If i'm not in error.


Okay. 



AI.Akane said:


> @ monemi
> 
> As I've said before, you have to look at the "big picture".
> Focus on the details, to comprehend the big picture, like a medical exam.
> ...


I don't want to be an asshole, but like you said, after I've already given a lot of information from the chart, you have a lot of information to work from.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

AI.Akane said:


> "Do I have the same opinion on personality tests as astrology, you mean?" yes.
> 
> "I don't think this analogy is accurate. This is more reflective of the poor state of the medical industry than anything else."- Yes it is, but I believe it starts elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, as usual, I've started writing and gotten carried away.


No, I think personality typing is more reliable. Personality _tests_ are often inaccurate, but when we get into typing by functions, I think it is very useful and applicable to real life, as opposed to astrology which I have never found useful. I used to study astrology in high school and gave up once I realized how pointless it was.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

So I randomly glimpse through 12 zodiac signs once because my friend bought me an astrology book- turns out libra describe my exact personality ! Too bad I'm born in January and I'm a Capricorn - which is nothing like my personality not even close - I don't believe in astrology . 

But to answer your question 

Asc- Capricorn 
Sun- Capricorn 
moon- Aries 
Venus- Capricorn
Mercury- Sagittarius


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

"Tricky subject matter. I believe astrology has a solid foundation that has been tainted by human interpretation. My theory involves something like Being in the womb at certain times of the year, being fed certain foods and being affected by the weather patterns, among many others. Somewhat along the lines of the butterfly effect, right down to the air particles that traveled too left instead of right. Don't feel like typing all this out in detail."

Interesting theory.


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

Astrology always has me mixed up--even though I'm an Aries, I don't display any aggressive or competitive traits unless provoked, and I have never had a penchant for spots or physical activities.
I identify more as a Pisces--I think I was actually born later than I should've been, so that's possibly the reason why? I acknowledge both as parts of me, however.

Being an INFJ, Melancholic, etc. isn't fitting to an Aries at all, and I hate being in leadership positions or in a spot where decisions are left up to me.


----------



## cautiouskitty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghosties said:


> Astrology always has me mixed up--even though I'm an Aries, I don't display any aggressive or competitive traits unless provoked, and I have never had a penchant for spots or physical activities.
> I identify more as a Pisces--I think I was actually born later than I should've been, so that's possibly the reason why? I acknowledge both as parts of me, however.
> 
> Being an INFJ, Melancholic, etc. isn't fitting to an Aries at all, and I hate being in leadership positions or in a spot where decisions are left up to me.


If your date of birth is very close to Pisces and you only just made it into Aries, you may be what they call an Aries-Pisces cusp, which basically means that you are so close to the movement of both signs that you take on aspects of both, as well. I don't know your date of birth, so I can't say if this would be the case for you in particular.

One other thing that may be the case is if you have some planet signs in Pisces. Like, for example, for myself: I am an Aries (March 26th) but only really see this come out in me when I'm agitated-- then I'm likely to get anxious, impatient, and quick tempered. However, my Mercury (the planet that rules the way one thinks and communicates) is in Pisces, which means that I think and talk to others in a very emotional, dreamy way, much like a full Pisces.

So either of these may be the case, too. Doing the free chart with your birth date and time would let you see where the different planets fall and what areas of life (your Houses) are supposed to be most important to you.

For myself, personally, I have found the chart to be highly accurate and always have. It's taking the different components and blending them together under different circumstances that makes it more accurate. Like, you can't just say "Well, my Sun is Aries, therefore I must be Aries through and through." There are a LOT of other factors at work to make up the personality that we are in regards astrology.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm an Aries. It fits.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

raveninwhite said:


> I doubt there's a correlation, but I'm also one of the people who doesn't put much - if any - faith in astrology. Who knows, there might be one.
> 
> Rising Sign - Gemini
> Sun - Leo
> ...


Rising Sign - Aries
Sun - Virgo
Moon - Pisces
Mercury - Leo
Venus - Leo
Mars - Scorpio
Jupiter - Taurus
Saturn - Taurus
Uranus - Aquarius
Neptune - Aquarius
Pluto - Sagittarius
N. Node - Leo

Wow, mine is incredibly similar to yours, raveninwhite.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

geraldineL said:


> Tbh, since astrology is not scientifically based, I don't think there would be much of a correlation. That being said, I am an ENTP Taurus.


Every single word of this.


----------



## Daiyu (Sep 21, 2014)

INTP + detailed horoscope are perfectly fit me.

Cancer Sun
Gemini Rising & Mercury & Venus
Libra Moon
Pisces Mars & Chiron
Sagittarius Saturn & Uranus
Capricorn Neptune
Scorpio Pluto
Aquarius MC


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

This is all I know:
sun sign: Leo
moon sign: Aquarius 
rising sign: Libra 

And I'm an ENTP, by the way.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Sun2°04'AriesMoon23°26'SagittariusMercury12°34'PiscesVenus23°59'AquariusMars13°11'ЯLeoJupiter15°15'SagittariusSaturn17°06'PiscesUranus29°43'CapricornNeptune25°12'CapricornPluto0°30'ЯSagittariusChiron22°35'ЯVirgoCeres6°53'LeoPallas4°39'GeminiJuno1°49'CapricornVesta0°09'CancerNode6°03'ScorpioLilith14°18'TaurusFortune7°41'PiscesAS16°19'GeminiMC1°26'Pisces
*Planets in Houses[SUP]*[/SUP]*​
SunHouse 10MoonHouse 7MercuryHouse 10VenusHouse 9MarsHouse 3JupiterHouse 6SaturnHouse 10UranusHouse 8NeptuneHouse 8PlutoHouse 6ChironHouse 4CeresHouse 3PallasHouse 12JunoHouse 7VestaHouse 1NodeHouse 5LilithHouse 12FortuneHouse 10


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Mars is bright tonight.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Astrology died the moment we found out that the Earth is not the center of the universe. If things line up differently depending on where you are, then there's no significance to them lining up here.


----------



## ShantoKhoka (Aug 14, 2021)

It's been 7 years, if you want any more data, here's mine
MBTI - INTJ
ASC- Taurus
SUN- Virgo
MOON- Aquarius
MERC- Virgo
VENUS- Leo
MARS- Leo
JUPITER- Capricorn
SATURN- Scorpio


----------



## Zach's (3 mo ago)

charlie.elliot said:


> Where do you get a chart?
> 
> Nevermind I think I got it.
> 
> ...


I'm going to assume you're an ESFJ the J can be a P depending on your mc[/QUOTE]


----------

